# Need Help KA24DET



## clayton_2020 (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm pretty much a newb when it comes to turbos so spare me I'm planing on setting up a little turbo on my car within the next two weeks I'm not using no intercooler or injectors,fuel pump,ecu etc. I want to keep boost as low as possibly around 4-6psi for daily driven and looking for bottom end power. I'm confussed on what turbo fits what manifold and so on here's a link http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...TRK:MEWA:IT
to a turbo manifold on ebay I'm thinking about buying unless anyone knows of a better one.I plan on also buying a used Garret t3 turbo now I need some help to find which t3 is best for what I want(fast spool,bottom end power) Here's a little about the turbo I'm eyeballing T3. Oil AND water cooled, .T3 flange .48 a/r turbine housing includes an internal wastegate and housing for 3" downpipe. The .42 a/r compressor has 2 3/8" inlet and 2" out. but I'm not sure on the a/r turbine/compresser size for my needs.I also have another dumb question it says the turbo has four coolant lines for oil and water is this lines that I run to the engine block and radiator ? ? ?I'm also curious of what's the worst could happen with a turbo to bolwup the engine any help is appreciated I'm just trying to get a little more horsepower out of the engine


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

uh, don't even bother if you're not going to turbocharge OR do any fuel management. Seriously. 

I'd like to see you find an internal gated turbo that has an actuator set at anyhting less than 7-8psi as well.

If you do turbo, do it ALL, and do it RIGHT.

otherwise, you might as well get a header, intake, and exhaust and NOT do boost, because you have no idea what you're getting yourself into.


----------



## clayton_2020 (Oct 11, 2004)

chimmike said:


> uh, don't even bother if you're not going to turbocharge OR do any fuel management. Seriously.
> 
> I'd like to see you find an internal gated turbo that has an actuator set at anyhting less than 7-8psi as well.
> 
> ...



Yes I'm going to turbocharge thats what this post is about and I do plan on only doing NECESSARY fuel managment like fmu etc. I'm not trying to pull 300whp I'm just trying to give the car the power it should have from get go
I have found a Garrett t3 turbo that I beleive has an adjustable actuator how low it goes I'm not sure

I'm going to do it but there's no since in doin it all different people have different needs/wants if I wanted a 400whp street racer I would do it all and make a kit like fmax ic ,fuel pump,injectors ETC. I'm just doing whats necessary for a reliable,afforadble setup there's no since in going overkill and I don't beleive I'm under doin it anything under 10psi or t3 or smaller doesen't need a IC.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

You will need a small turbocharger to accomplish what you want. A T3 turbo won't spool up until over 3000rpm on your engine. A t25 is more suitable since it will spool up closer to 2500rpm.

The turbo bearings need an oil supply. This is taken from the place where the oil pressure sending unit is attached. You will need an adaptor so that you can run both the oil feed line and the pressure sensor. The line should be a braided steel line to protect it.

If the turbo has a water-cooled center section, it needs to be plumbed into the car's cooling system. You can tap into the heater hoses.

Without an intercooler, you shouldn't try for more than 4-5psi boost because hot air out of the turbocharger makes the engine much more prone to detonation.

If you are going to use the stock injectors, you may have to limit the boost to less than 4psi, because the injectors may not be able to supply enough fuel above that. When that happens, the air-fuel ratio goes lean and the engine will detonate.

You must have some spark advance management with a turbocharger. The stock ECU will advance the spark too much, and the engine will detonate.

Lew


----------



## clayton_2020 (Oct 11, 2004)

lshadoff said:


> You will need a small turbocharger to accomplish what you want. A T3 turbo won't spool up until over 3000rpm on your engine. A t25 is more suitable since it will spool up closer to 2500rpm.
> 
> The turbo bearings need an oil supply. This is taken from the place where the oil pressure sending unit is attached. You will need an adaptor so that you can run both the oil feed line and the pressure sensor. The line should be a braided steel line to protect it.
> 
> ...



I appreciate the help lew. I won't be useing a t28 considering I just bought a stock turbo off a 240sx I'm asuming it's a t3 it has Airesearch(Garrett) on the turbo,the compresser a/r is .48 and the turbine is .63 it's oil and water cooled
I figured if it worked on the 240 it should do fine on mine same engine.Thanks for clearing up the oil and water coolant lines I know what has to be done I just didn't know around the oil pressure unit.I'm going to make a list of everything I'm getting to make sure i cover all the NECSSARY parts I will need to make this work.Please comment I'm here to learn !

Turbo internal wastegate
Manifold + down pipe
Hks BOV
Blitz Turbo timer with boast gauge
I'm going to use an adjustable FPR off the rail and an adjustable FPR for the rail
Stainless steel covered oil and water lines
I'm going to the missing piping(turbo to intake+CAI) + hardware from fmax

if I left anything out critical please let me know OPIONS wanted


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

like I said, you're going to have a hard time finding an internal wastegate actuator that does less than 7psi


----------



## clayton_2020 (Oct 11, 2004)

chimmike said:


> like I said, you're going to have a hard time finding an internal wastegate actuator that does less than 7psi



So I'm not going to find a internal wastegate thats made for 4-6psi? are the smaller turbo's the same way like the T25 or T28? The turbo I have has an adjustable actuator how can I tell how low or hi it will go? Here's a link to a http://www.nissanforums.com/showthr...2&pp=15&highlight=internal+wastegate+actuator
thread I found from last year if I beleive this guy Mervic found a remedy,it looks like 98Sentrace tried it must not have had any problems he hasen't posted since! I will try to do this to the 240sx turbo.there has to be a remedy if anything I'll just have to run at 7psi and drill a hole in my thermostat to stop pre det.Ishadoff what do you mean I'm going to need spark advancment are you talking about upgrading rotor cap plug+wires? ?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

clayton_2020 said:


> Ishadoff what do you mean I'm going to need spark advancment are you talking about upgrading rotor cap plug+wires? ?


The ECU will not know you have turbocharged the engine, and the timing will be too advanced when the boost comes on. This will cause detonation. You will need some way to retard the ignition timing when boost comes on.

Lew


----------



## clayton_2020 (Oct 11, 2004)

lshadoff said:


> The ECU will not know you have turbocharged the engine, and the timing will be too advanced when the boost comes on. This will cause detonation. You will need some way to retard the ignition timing when boost comes on.
> 
> Lew



It's funny that you said that I was looking at the F-Max kit http://www.turbo-kits.com/altima_turbo_kits.html and the Turbonetics http://www.turbo-kits.com/turbonetics_turbo_kits_systems.html 
on the F-Max stage one the only thing I see in the kit having to do with fuel managment is the 370cc Nissan injectors,no FPR,pump or anything.If I'm understanding correctly there running 8lbs boost +100WHP with pretty much just nissan 370cc injectors no ECU for fuel managment,I would at least put a vortech FMU 12:1.If that won't work I'm going to check into the turbonetics MSD Boast Timing Manager with there MF2 ERL 3D Map Injector Controller and of course the 440cc lucas injectors thats the only thing turbonetics did to there fuel managment and works well with 8psi.I shouldn't need the IC with the smaller turbo I got and should be able to make do with my maf,what do you think


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

clayton_2020 said:


> It's funny that you said that I was looking at the F-Max kit http://www.turbo-kits.com/altima_turbo_kits.html and the Turbonetics http://www.turbo-kits.com/turbonetics_turbo_kits_systems.html
> on the F-Max stage one the only thing I see in the kit having to do with fuel managment is the 370cc Nissan injectors,no FPR,pump or anything.If I'm understanding correctly there running 8lbs boost +100WHP with pretty much just nissan 370cc injectors no ECU for fuel managment,I would at least put a vortech FMU 12:1.If that won't work I'm going to check into the turbonetics MSD Boast Timing Manager with there MF2 ERL 3D Map Injector Controller and of course the 440cc lucas injectors thats the only thing turbonetics did to there fuel managment and works well with 8psi.I shouldn't need the IC with the smaller turbo I got and should be able to make do with my maf,what do you think


It's your car, do as you please. If you want to run turbo with the stock engine management, go for it.

Lew


----------



## clayton_2020 (Oct 11, 2004)

lshadoff said:


> It's your car, do as you please. If you want to run turbo with the stock engine management, go for it.
> 
> Lew



I'm just saying it must be pretty safe if thats what comes with the kit. Did anyone on here buy the F-MAx kit or turbonetics,are did yall make a custom kit ? If it dosen't run right with 370cc injectors on the stock ECU I'll just get JWT to reprogram the ECU to 370cc injectors with a walboro pump


----------

